# 528i Auto Transmission Oil Fill



## gordon lee (Nov 20, 2004)

NEED HELP...I WAS CHANGING MY ENGINE OIL AND DECIDED TO CHANGE THE TRANSMISSION OIL WHILE I WAS UNDER THE CAR. DID IT. THEN WENT TO LOOK FOR THE OIL FILL TUBE???? WHERE IS IT??? THE BOOK DOES NOT SHOW OR TALK ABOUT IT. SAYS IT'S LIFE TIME AND DOES NOT HAVE TO CHANGE. BUT I DRAINED ALL THE OIL. ITS SAT AND THE DEALERS ARE CLOSED SO CAN ANYONE HELP 
[email protected] thanks


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Manual or Automatic?

Manual, there is a fill plug and a drain plug. Some PVC tube and a funnel make the fill easier.

However, if you're talking about an automatic... The auto transmission has no dipstick because it is filled with a synthetic "lifetime fill" fluid. In BMW theory it is a sealed unit, designed to be left alone. It's something most people feel should not be touched for about 80-100K miles.

It is possible to check the level, and add some by opening the fill aperatue in the bottom. If there should be a leak and the level gets down you will get a transmission warning message before there is any real harm done to the transmission.

Since the majority of the fluid is in the torque converter as opposed to the transmission itself at best you are only replacing about 1/2 of the fluid. And if you use a different fluid now you have a mix for which there is no way of knowing the effect.

*In no case should you ever use a fluid other than the specific stuff specified by BMW for "that" transmission. * (Picture below.) You will want to do some internet research on the procedure for changing the fluid. I can only comment on the 5HP-24 found in the E38 and the 540iA, not the THM-R1 that I think is in your car.


----------



## gordon lee (Nov 20, 2004)

*528 fill plug for auto trans??????? still cant find it*



M.Wong said:


> Manual or Automatic?
> 
> Manual, there is a fill plug and a drain plug. Some PVC tube and a funnel make the fill easier.
> 
> ...


I have an automatic and still cant find the fill plug. What a dummy I am. do you know exactly where this plug is? I've been looking but cant find it. thank you for taking the time and helping. thanks, gordon


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Well, let's start off with the car I know. Here is how to do it on the 740iL E38 and E39 540iA.

Link:
How to service the 5HP-30 transmission.

I will have to hunt around and see if I can find info on your car. For the E38, use of the correct fluid and the correct filter are absolutely necessary.


















(Photo from linked site above, courtesy Mike Burnett.)

In the future, if your car is like the E38, this is not a DIY job that should be taken lightly like an oil change... 

Another link:
How to service the 5HP-24 transmission.

(Does yours look similar to either one?)


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Okay, does it look like either of these?


----------



## gordon lee (Nov 20, 2004)

*528i auto transmission oil fill*

M, thanks so much for your info. None of those look like my car. The drain plug on my car is on the side. That gives me a hint on where to look tho. I'll give you a shout if I find it. How do I find out what model trans I have? where did you get the pics and sketches? what manual? Thanks so much for your time. Are you a mechanic? Once I find this filler, do I rig a hose to the top of the car to fill it? thanks again for your help. aloha, gordon


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

gordon lee said:


> M, thanks so much for your info. None of those look like my car. The drain plug on my car is on the side. That gives me a hint on where to look tho. I'll give you a shout if I find it. How do I find out what model trans I have? where did you get the pics and sketches? what manual? Thanks so much for your time. Are you a mechanic? Once I find this filler, do I rig a hose to the top of the car to fill it? thanks again for your help. aloha, gordon


Gordon,

In this situation, I would wait until Monday morning and have my car towed to a good indy shop or the dealer for re-fill.

-Mark


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Gordon, I am gonna have to agree with the other Mark on this one, that you may want to send your car to someone who knows what they are doing. I think your car (based on the fluid chart I posted) is an A4S-270R. Unfortunately, I don't find a sketch of that one in the BMW TIS (Technical Informaton System CD... they sell copies on e-bay, along with the Electronic Parts Catalog or ETK, and Customer Service Disk or KSD). 

Oh no, I am certainly not a mechanic. I can change my own oil and brakes, and that's about the end of my wrench skills.  

I don't know about the Dextron fluids required for your car, but the one for the E38 is very expensive.

Good luck!
Mark


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

M.Wong said:


> Gordon, I am gonna have to agree with the other Mark on this one, that you may want to send your car to someone who knows what they are doing. I think your car (based on the fluid chart I posted) is an A4S-270R. Unfortunately, I don't find a sketch of that one in the BMW TIS (Technical Informaton System CD... they sell copies on e-bay, along with the Electronic Parts Catalog or ETK, and Customer Service Disk or KSD).
> 
> Oh no, I am certainly not a mechanic. I can change my own oil and brakes, and that's about the end of my wrench skills.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

You may not be a mechanic, but you know more than most 

-Mark


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

markseven said:


> Hi Mark,
> You may not be a mechanic, but you know more than most
> -Mark


Aww, thanks! 
 
It's just that I believe _information, to be useful, must be shared_.


----------



## gordon lee (Nov 20, 2004)

*Thanks For Your Help, Mark And Mark*



markseven said:


> Gordon,
> 
> In this situation, I would wait until Monday morning and have my car towed to a good indy shop or the dealer for re-fill.
> 
> -Mark


Mark, I did find the fill plug. It is on the side of the chamber and high. I followed the instructions and refilled it. Took me about 2hours but think it's in good shape now. Thanks for your help. Take care, gordon


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

gordon lee said:


> Took me about 2 hours but think it's in good shape now. Thanks for your help.


Excellent! I'd double check the fluid level after a couple days. Listen and feel for any weird noises or clunks. Hopefully things are trouble free!


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

gordon lee said:


> Mark, I did find the fill plug. It is on the side of the chamber and high. I followed the instructions and refilled it. Took me about 2hours but think it's in good shape now. Thanks for your help. Take care, gordon


Hey Gordon,

The other Mark (M. Wong) gave you all the important info. As far as you re-filling the tranny yourself: :str8pimpi :smokin: :guitar: :drive:


----------



## gordon lee (Nov 20, 2004)

*528i trans oil*

Thanks guys. So far, so good. Aloha, gordon


----------

